# A passive Pluto like clone possible? Exodus Anarchy + Aurasound Whisper



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Upgrading my Car stereo has me searching for a new home speaker project. I'd like to keep it passive and keep my 25+ year old Pioneer A-757 MarkII amplifier in the chain. I've searched for many designs like the dipoles and econowaves etc. But I'm intigued by the pluto's and with some simple design changes they could somewhat resemble the B&W Nautulus or 802 speakers.

I'd like to keep the Aurasound whisper but pair it with something odd as the Exodus Anarchy. That's a bigger woofer than the pluto design but due to the design change plans I wasn't planning on using plumbing anyway. Maybe it would be even better as a three way with an 8" sub in a wide foot and the exodus on top. The anarchy could get away with less airspace than the Pluto Seas and that should help putting a third driver in the bottom. Something like a JBL GTO or Tangband...

The idea is to keep diffraction to a minimum and have a polar responce. Pretty much what the Pluto does allready just with some extra care for round smooth shapes and a different woofer. Would it be possible to do this passive?

Something like this:








The bottom space could be used for an 8" sub perhaps...
Construction from fiberglass, perhaps with a MDF base structure and the whisper housing printed in 3D... 

First I'd like to know if this could be done for a reasonable price component wise. I don't care about the construction, as that part is mostly hours .

If you have any input, let me know, maybe it's a wild idea but could be fun!


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

A possible variation 









2 Infinity Reference 8" subs?


----------



## GranteedEV (Oct 17, 2010)

If you want to make an omni, I recommend some alternative drivers... You can stick with the anarchy as a woofer or switch to an 8" woofer that can be crossed around 300hz. The upcoming 8" anarchy looks excellent, and the dayton RS225 is a popular one. 

This Midrange 

Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midrange

This Tweeter

HiVi RT1C-A Planar Isodynamic Tweeter

The thing to note about the tweeter is that quality control is questionable so to make sure you've got identical drivers you want to buy a whole bunch and sell the ones that aren't the same.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, both of you. I'll look into it some more and appreciate your thoughts. I agree about time alignment beeing the biggest set back for the passive part. Could a well designed crossover (phase difference) be of any help?
Wave length at 800 Hz is about 430 mm so wiring the tweeter out of phase is not enough.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps then my answer lies in a waveguide below the Whisper like in the Mirage OMD 28? That way I could place the tweeter right above the woofer.
I'd still aim the tweeter (I keep calling that Aurasound wide band driver a tweeter) forward though. Much like in my second sketch.


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

so, cajunner or anyone insterested with herr linkwitz's design, has anyone built the pluto? 

i am very intrigued by it, and i think that this can be done using dsp as well with used amplifiers (active)... any thoughts on this?


----------

